# What type of toys?



## Eveelim (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi members! 

My hedgehog is around 8 months old , I have try giving him lots of toy yet he refuse to play 

I have tried 
- cat balls , big balls , car toy (all 3 refuse to play) 

Yet he only play with his 
- toilet roll 
- big wheel 
This 2 things only the others he's not keen! 
What else could I try giving him to play! ?


----------



## ArizonaHazelnut (Nov 16, 2016)

I wouldn't stress it too much...my Hazel doesn't play with ANYTHING. Period. She'd rather explore the room or snuggle in a snuggle sack. They're not really like dogs or cats, who enjoy playing with stuff. 

You could always try some toys in the cat section of the pet store. I found some little stuffed toy hedgehogs there for Hazel, though she didn't want to play with those either. Haha.

Have you thought about getting your hedgehog a tunnel (at least 4" in diameter)? Though I wouldn't say Hazel "plays" with hers, she does seem to enjoy running through it repeatedly...whether in her cage or on the floor in the open. Lol!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Check out this sticky for some ideas  http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...s/157586-hedgehog-enrichment-master-list.html

With trying to give animals toys & enrichment, you have to consider their natural behaviors & things that will help prompt those. With hedgehogs especially, they don't typically "play" like what you think of with a cat or dog. Encouraging foraging, digging, and hiding behaviors are your best bet. Anointing as well, if you have a hedgehog that does so.


----------

